# Got a cute rescue mare and her something month old filly...and she is maybe pregnant?



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

*I got this little rescue pony mare yesterday. She is a who-knows-what breed  And about 13.3-14 hands. And I got her filly. They were unsure of how old the filly was...maybe around 6 months? She hasn't been weaned yet so that will be starting soon :? They said the mare was possibly bred back on her foal heat because they had her in with a part arab stud. The little mare is only about four years (with no proof). She is SO skinny...she was on....straw!:twisted: I got her wormed today. Makes me so sad that they are in this condition:-( YES I am having my vet out to do ultrasound/age checks. BUT in the meantime I just couldn't wait for some opinions  So do you think she is pregnant? Also just for fun what breed do you think she and her filly are? The little filly has only been caught a couple times in her life and is pretty wild. I did get a halter on her today finally Please polite opinions only please:wink:*
*I think named the mare Sheesha and the filly Zairrayah,but I am still open to name ideas as well!*


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Poor baby - she looks so tired. I'm sure you'll bring her up to snuff pretty quick - at least as quick as can be done, anyway.

I have no idea about her breed, arab cross, maybe. She looks like some of the welsh/qh crosses I've seen, too, though.

As for a name, one will come to you when the time is right. We generally don't name our animals, they either come with names, or they earn their names...


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

and some more pictures!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

My dog and two of my cats earned their names. Names are **** Dog, Chaos, and Psyco Kitty. 

I don't think I want my horses to earn their names. lol.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I love the filly. She's adorable. The mare looks like she needs a vacation. Lol. Couldn't tell you about pregnancy. Sorry. When's the vet coming out?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

......and.....a few more 

also...a lot of questions for one thread,but do you think the filly is turning grey? her legs are getting speckled and around her muzzle a little,too...


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think once the foal is weaned, she will pick that weight right back up. I am no breeder but isn't 6 months a long time. Especially for a mare who obviously wasn't being fed enough. Shes young, she will bounce back...and shes not terrible. Shes thin...for sure...but not to the OMG! level. 

The filly sure is cute though. She looksl ike she is well built and has a very pretty face and color. She will come around too I am sure!

Good luck with them!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Also how soon after they foal do they come into their foal heat? That would give me an idea of how far along she is...if the filly IS six months....


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I thinks its like a month... I dont know for sure, but I am pretty sertain that Josie went in heat 1 month after she foaled...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

They come into foal heat usually a week or two after foaling, so the mare could be close to 5 months now.

I am guessing the filly's sire is the half-arab stud the mare could have been bred to, and am guessing the mare is half arab too.

Your mare is thin, but not very. She could use a few groceries, but my mare was thinner than her when nursing, and within a month, she was rolly polly, and that was just on grass! No grain, or hay!

She'll bounce back after the filly's weaned, and I'm sure she'll make a nice little riding pony!
Good luck with them! They're gorgeous!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

They had her in with a different stud than the filly's sire. I know they said he was at least part arab. I dont know what the fillys sire was...the mare to me looks part arab...and maybe welsh...?


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

The mare definitely looks Arab. The name "Faline" from the movie Bambi came to mind.

The filly looks like there's some welsh pony in there with that little dished face, she's actually very nicely put together.

Bet your mare will be very nice when she plumps up. Hope she's not pregnant!


----------



## msmaryy (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats on your new family!! They are both beautiful! I agree that this mare looks tired but not too bad off, she'll be just fine. The filly is adorable and at her age you should be able to tame her quickly. I also adopted a rescue mare a few months ago that is in foal. She was in about the same shape as your mare but with no foal at her side.

Good luck to you, I am sure you will have great enjoyment with these girls!


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

Too cute, in love with the foal as well. Congrats on your new additions, they're beautiful.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone...i think they are pretty cute and can fattened up fairly easily  i hope the mare is not pregnant...but i just have a feeling...will let you know what my vet says!!!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

very cute mare and filly. but, i especially love the filly. good luck and have fun with them


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

I love the little faces! Cute!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

If I were a betting person, I would wager money that that foal is at least 45% arab 

Cute! I bet she's pregnant... Let us know!
And baby looks like it may turn grey...


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I personally would be surprised if the filly was as old as 6 months, she is tiny. But it could be that she just needs the right nutrition and care to sprout. Or it could be she is part Welsh so naturally smaller. She does look very much like an Arabian to me at least part and so does her dam. I would say at least half Arab for the mare.

I compared this filly to a 5 month old filly we have. They have some similar looks, but size difference is crazy. Our filly is already about 13hh. Our filly is pure Arab.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Her ultrasound is the 5th....ill let you know how it goes!!!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I think they are both adorable!! I would name the filly Cadence... and the mom, Tivia or Tiva.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

The baby certainly looks half arab and the mom looks arab like too. 

Either she has a very nasty worm belly, or she is pregnant. Poor thing.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Yup  i wormed her right away so we will see! I do hope she isnt pregnant!


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

What luck for you and those girls. I'm glad you found each other. Looking forward to seeing/ hearing their progress! Good luck!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks  I am really happy I ended up getting them! Cant wait to see the ultrasound!!! If she is preggo arent the mares supposed to have extra shots at 5?7?11? Months i think? This will be my first foal born! I usually buy them as weanlings..haha. Needless to say if she is preggo I will be stalking the breeding section of this forum methinks  i am sorta nervous. Especially since the mama is not in great health


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, they get either Pnuemobort or Prodigy (I MUCH prefer Prodigy, lots of stories of mares having reactions to pnuemabort, two of which were my own mares!) at 5, 7 and 9 months (not 11, they give birth at 11). And their regular vaccines about 30 days prior to the expected foaling date.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah thanks!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wow,I didn't know she was that skinny!Poor Sheesha! She is such a nice mare. If she is pregnant that is the only thing giving her a bit of body...if she didn't have that belly I imagine she would look horrible. You take very good care of your horses so she should fatten up in no time. However I hope she isn't pregnant since she is in poor health and the winter months! If she foals you can have Gidget's indoor stall.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Gidget said:


> wow,I didn't know she was that skinny!Poor Sheesha! She is such a nice mare. If she is pregnant that is the only thing giving her a bit of body...if she didn't have that belly I imagine she would look horrible. You take very good care of your horses so she should fatten up in no time. However I hope she isn't pregnant since she is in poor health and the winter months! If she foals you can have Gidget's indoor stall.


She is super skinny. Iv just been keeping the blanket on so she doesnt waste energy getting warm...i hope she isnt preggo too! Thanks on the stall  i can move my tack out of my indoor stall tho i am a little worried about winter...she is not in great health. Ill wait and see what the vet says...thx


----------



## DixieLu (Nov 2, 2010)

I just have to point out to you that those 2 horses (specialy the mom) is Beautiful. She dosnt look to bad, But when she is fully healthy she is going to be somin else. you r lucky to find 2 horses that pretty in such a condition.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks! Her ultra sound is just 3 days away now....


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

any news????


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I am super bummed....we borrowed a trailer and couldnt get it hooked to our truck....so I had to reschedule  it should be within a few days tho....she is getting biggggger I think! I will post as soon as I know! Thx


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

New pics of Sheesha! I think her belly is getting fatter,but she is still skinny  I have had them....eh....19 days I think....Vet is now coming _i think _on tuesday


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

sheesha is getting bigger! I compared the first pictures and she has put on the lbs but still needs more weight. She has to be pregnant...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cute little rescue mare, looks like she'll be having a good life from now on.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Anything?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Tuesday it was raining too hard  then they traveled out of state for a week...the suspense is killing me 

On the other hand I believe sheesha is really gaining weight! I will post new pics once i have had her 1 month....the 17th...

Thanks


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

little late on the pics and the vet stillll hasn't been able to come out....I will call again tomorrow!!! just wanted to add some new pics...I didn't add up exactly how long I have had her,but it has been over a month and i think she is getting quite a belly:? This one was taken today....(not good quality sorry)


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, that's quite a belly!

That how I started suspecting my mare was pregnant. I bought her in the fall, had her preg. checked and the vet said she wasn't pregnant. But by the end of April she has grown a belly even thought I was riding her a lot. Had the vet check her again (even though he didn't think it was nessisary) and viola, he got a grin on his face and said "I'm glad we re-checked your mare, I feel a foal's head!" 

She had a bouncing baby boy July 14th. :lol:


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Aww, they're both too cute! They look at least part Arabian, to me.


----------



## beccaluvhorses (Nov 23, 2010)

The mare has Arabian characteristics, such as the slim, delicate bulild and the dished head so she may be an Arab cross or something. The foal also...

She may be pregnant or could possibly have a grass belly? The vet will be able to tell you but although skinny, she looks nice still. 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Tuesday at 10:30 i will know for sure:


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

They are both incredibly pretty!The momma looks rather big!She may be pregnant!

I can't wait for the news! Thank you for rescuing them!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

She's getting huge!
who knew under her blanket.

i'm 100% she is. It just makes sense..i mean..if not..thats some serious hay belly going on or something funky.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Update? I'm betting "Yes", but the suspense is not fun!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Oops...i meant next tuesday at 10:30 lol...sorry  

I am betting yes too! She looks bigger in person,too! 

OHHH! I talked to the person i got them from after her last baby was born they did breed her on purpose and she was bred for sure to....a bay purebred arab...lol. Bet the baby (if there is one) will be bay  i guess possiblllllllly chestnut or black,but probably bay.

I am excited/nervous and hope she is and isnt preggo at the same time. If she isnt she has some serious health issues O_O


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I am hoping she is pregnant, because health issues are fun.

I hope the best for you guys!


----------



## Soul (Nov 23, 2010)

I compared her pictures and she looks like she's pregnant, unless she is mysteriously only gaining weight in her belly area. The little family you resucued is super cute! The filly is adorable and I have to agree that they both have some arab in them. 
So your saying that the old owners bred her, so she is probably pregnant right now?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

She does look bred. To me the mare looks hackney. The baby definitely looks half arab.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Soul said:


> I compared her pictures and she looks like she's pregnant, unless she is mysteriously only gaining weight in her belly area. The little family you resucued is super cute! The filly is adorable and I have to agree that they both have some arab in them.
> *So your saying that the old owners bred her, so she is probably pregnant right now?*


Yup...on purpose....why? I have no idea...:-| hopefully everything will turn out fine. The dam is only four though and this will be her second foal:roll:

But...if she isnt preggo....seriously she has got something bad going on...lol.

If she IS in fact pregnant does she look like she could be around six months? They werent sure when her last filly was born exactly,but thought she was around six months and I know they had her bred back on the foal heat...so...

But! Another person thought her current foal was closer to a year and just going to be a small pony? She didnt look close to a year to me...but...?

I cant wait until the vet comes..:wink:


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> She does look bred. To me the mare looks hackney. The baby definitely looks half arab.



Hmm...not too familiar with hackneys....what are characteristics to make you consider hackney?


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, at the very least the new baby (if there is one) will be registrable. That's something at least.  Did you get the name of the stallion?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

grayshell38 said:


> Well, at the very least the new baby (if there is one) will be registrable. That's something at least.  Did you get the name of the stallion?



Nope:-( and the person I got them from didnt know....and had no pics  nothing except he was a small bay pb arab. So likely the baby wont be registered...super...haha.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Her head in particular looks _very_ hackney to me, as does the shape of her hind end and her chest as well. You can click on my barn and look at my pictures of "Monty" for comparison, he's a rescue hackney that came in to me underweight.

I think your foal probably is misleading, first glance makes me want to think she is under the 6 months you mentioned, but closer inspection does show some signs she is older - particularly the amount of mane and tail she's got would lead me to believe she is in the 8 months-year old stage. does she have a full mouth? (all her baby teeth in) that would tell you she's a yearling, or pretty close.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I do see a resemblance to Monty. Sheesha is just really blocky....large head,short legs....monty seems to have a finer head and legs...

Idk..on teeth. I will get pics and post them today! It seems like when I checked she had all teeth,but I am not 100%....


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I realized after I posted here I had uploaded very few pictures to Monty's profile - I added some more if you'd like to look. 

I can't say for sure, I mean you know her best, but from the photos, particularly the first one, she does look very finely built. Monty also carries his tail offset, like an arab, just another trait people often associate with arabs but not limited only to that breed. With her size and build, hackney is really what I would lean towards, but like I say, you know her best. I've just seen a couple pictures of her. lol

Would like to see pictures on her teeth. A better idea of baby's age will give you a much clearer idea on a due date, especially if it's soon lol. Although did you say the vet it going to to an U/S? He should be able to give you an idea of gestational age as well, then.

(just for reference, foal heat is typically 9-12 days after the foal is born. A heat a month after birth is just the normal cycle resuming.)


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

When is your mare seeing the vet? it has been 5 weeks since your original post.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

WildJessie said:


> I am hoping she is pregnant, because health issues are fun.
> 
> I hope the best for you guys!


I meant health issues are NOT fun.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

AlexS said:


> When is your mare seeing the vet? it has been 5 weeks since your original post.



Did you read all the pages???


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I saw today you were still wondering if she is pregnant.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

? The vet is coming tuesday.......? Im a bit confused i guess....

Her appt. Is tue. The 30th... Her first one got cancelled several pages back because of trailer problems.....


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I dont know for sure whether she is preggo or not....just guessing............


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I keep checking to find out if she is preggers... waiting waiting waiting LOL I hope not...I hope she is just getting a hay belly because she is young to be bred back to back. Please update when you know for sure  They are both very pretty btw


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Rascaholic said:


> I keep checking to find out if she is preggers... waiting waiting waiting LOL I hope not...I hope she is just getting a hay belly because she is young to be bred back to back. Please update when you know for sure  They are both very pretty btw


The waiting,waiting,waitimg is killing me:shock: lol

As soon as i know (and get back from the stable) i will post asap!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

OHHH! Forgot to upload the teeth pics! I know what I am getting Zairrayah for christmas...lol...a tooth brush:shock:

anyways....weanling or yearling teeth? Thanks!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm going to take a wild guess and say yearling. I remember that little greyson had smaller teeth than that.
I'm probably wrong.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Rascaholic said:


> I keep checking to find out if she is preggers... waiting waiting waiting LOL I hope not...I hope she is just getting a hay belly because she is young to be bred back to back. Please update when you know for sure  They are both very pretty btw



Yup I read about your trailer problems, then that the vet was coming out next week but could not, and then that you could not wait for the vet to come out. So I asked a genuine question, when is the vet coming?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

She's not a yearling yet, she has one more set to come in behind the last there in front to have the "full mouth" of a yearling. So the guess of around 6-7 months is probably correct.

For reference, this is what her teeth will look like at 1 year old - and at around 2.5 years old she will start losing the baby teeth, fronts first. 










That being said.....that means your mare could be no more than 6-7 months along in her pregnancy, if she is indeed bred (and bred on her foal heat), and she is AWFUL big to have 4-5 months left to go. REALLY important to get the vet in there and U/S as soon as possible. Pasture breeding can sometimes lead to a higher incidence of twins. Underweight mares can certainly show a lot more than mares in good shape do - mine certainly did. But being underweight and malnourished can also lead to more problems with pregnancy and delivery. It is still important to get her checked out and be under vet care for the rest of her pregnancy.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

If I were you, I'd be calling a different vet to come out. It's been 5 weeks. What if she's NOT pregnant but has a medical condition that is progressively getting worse? Also, if the vet still hasn't been out to see her, I'm assuming she hasn't had her shots or a Coggins? Wouldn't that be dangerous to have her around your other horses without a vet check? I'm not trying to be mean but there is no way I would wait 5 weeks for a vet. I'd be calling another one ASAP.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Her horse is now seperated from the other horses


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Well...life happens and 5 weeks isnt that long. The vet is coming Tuesday. The horses are doing great.
And even if she does have twins there is nothing to do now....and certainly nothing that will differ from today until next tuesday! ....you realize that is 5 days? Sorry,but I work full time and dont have a trailer. Everyone can choose what they want to do with their own horses. If she was in any pain of course I would call a different vet,but she is perfectly fine....and undoubtably will be for 5 more days. Thank you for your uh....concern....for these two ponies who would have never seen a vet if I hadnt bought them 5 weeks ago.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> Well...life happens and 5 weeks isnt that long. The vet is coming Tuesday. The horses are doing great.
> And even if she does have twins there is nothing to do now....and certainly nothing that will differ from today until next tuesday! ....you realize that is 5 days? Sorry,but I work full time and dont have a trailer. Everyone can choose what they want to do with their own horses. If she was in any pain of course I would call a different vet,but she is perfectly fine....and undoubtably will be for 5 more days. Thank you for your uh....concern....for these two ponies who would have never seen a vet if I hadnt bought them 5 weeks ago.


 
couldn't have put it in better words.

Her ponies are now in a safe enviroment and have plenty of water a food. I also doubt that sheesha has ever seen a vet when she was pregnant with Z. She doesn't seem in pain and she hasn't been acting any differently.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

My uh... concern... is that what if she is NOT pregnant and that is a tumor or some other medical condition that has progressed to a dangerous point? Yes, 5 weeks might not be that long, but it doesn't take long for a dangerous medical situation to manifest itself.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

What two beautiful guys you got there!
Uhh my old pony had two babies aged four she was a bit available though haha!
And i know all about arranging ultra scans it is alot of trying to combine everyones timetables! I hope mammy is preg otherwise its not good!
How did your weaning go?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh and I HIGHLY doubt she has a tumor. Not saying it's not possible though.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

MaggiStar said:


> What two beautiful guys you got there!
> Uhh my old pony had two babies aged four she was a bit available though haha!
> And i know all about arranging ultra scans it is alot of trying to combine everyones timetables! I hope mammy is preg otherwise its not good!
> How did your weaning go?



It seemed everytime it would work for me it didnt work the vet and vice versa...oh well. :? Out of my control.

I very very much believe she is preggo....the previous owner bred her on purpose and her belly is steadily growing:wink: i could absolutely be wrong,but I hope not. If she does have a different problem my vet will deal with it accordingly.

Weaning....i felt bad..:-(...it went fine though!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> Pasture breeding can sometimes lead to a higher incidence of twins. .


How exactly is that? Twins occur in one of two ways - mare releases two eggs that both catch (dizygotic) or one single fertilised egg splits (monozygotic). How can pasture breeding cause either of these? If the mare has released two eggs, they are already out before breeding. And no one knows the how or why of eggs splitting yet.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> How exactly is that? Twins occur in one of two ways - mare releases two eggs that both catch (dizygotic) or one single fertilised egg splits (monozygotic). How can pasture breeding cause either of these? If the mare has released two eggs, they are already out before breeding. And no one knows the how or why of eggs splitting yet.


Hahaha, it made me laugh because it's true.  people, sometimes. [the quote].


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I highly doubt that Indy would just make something up. I appriciate the facts but the laughter over someones quote and concern over twins is really not a laughing matter.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Tomorrow

I looked up the higher twin rate on pasture bred mares and couldnt find anything....:?
I am not saying indyhorse is wrong..i just couldnt find anything....


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> How exactly is that? Twins occur in one of two ways - mare releases two eggs that both catch (dizygotic) or one single fertilised egg splits (monozygotic). How can pasture breeding cause either of these? If the mare has released two eggs, they are already out before breeding. And no one knows the how or why of eggs splitting yet.


I think what Indy meant was that there is a higher chance for undetected twins until birth or if the foals are aborted. The Equine Veterinary Journal states that unsupervised breeding has a higher risk of twins because the work that goes into AI involves FAR more veterinary care and supervision, something this mare has NOT received. OP stated this mare was pasture bred. Also, given the timeline during which this mare was bred, she is VERY large for not being that far along.

You guys can laugh and be snotty and rude all you want. There are just some of us who cannot for the life of us figure out why this isn't being taken more seriously.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Im am taking this seriously which is why I called my vet right away after getting them...? seriously! My vet is coming tomorrow morning. The truth is though even if she has twins they cant do anything know  i hope she does not,but she is quite large. I was not discounting what Indy said either and what you have explained does make sense.

I will post results tomorrow.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Amarea said:


> I think what Indy meant was that there is a higher chance for undetected twins until birth or if the foals are aborted. The Equine Veterinary Journal states that unsupervised breeding has a higher risk of twins because the work that goes into AI involves FAR more veterinary care and supervision, something this mare has NOT received. OP stated this mare was pasture bred. Also, given the timeline during which this mare was bred, she is VERY large for not being that far along.
> 
> You guys can laugh and be snotty and rude all you want. There are just some of us who cannot for the life of us figure out why this isn't being taken more seriously.



This, exactly. Thank you, Amarea. I had elected to avoid this thread rather than get ugly. Refusing vet care to a pregnant horse is neglectful and borderline abuse in my mind, I've seen first hand how many things can go wrong. The mare has failed to receive veterinary care up until now. She continued to fail to receive veterinary care for a further 5+ weeks coming into the "rescuer's" home. What exactly was she "rescued" from, and can one really justify calling this a rescue now, when she is still failing to receive care that is needed. Buying a horse, and rescuing one, are not the same thing. You bought an uncared for horse, you didn't "save" it. 

I do hope for your mare's sake the million and one excuses for the vet "not making it" are true and he is there to start providing care for this neglected mare from tomorrow onwards. Best of luck.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

This mare was being fed straw in a dirt lot with no shelter or care whatsoever. Yes, now she is being fed properly,blanketed,stalled,and has the vet coming tomorrow. And no waiting a month is not long when the horse MAY be pregnant. MANY people that KNOW their horses are pregnant never get ultrasounds. If I was such a terrible person I would have just left her where she was. Life happens. And as I stated before if she was acting at all funny or in pain obviously I would have called an emergency vet. 

I am glad you are a perfect person....I can not and will not ever be. I can only do what I believe is right. And my horses are getting excellent care.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I appreciate what you mean Indy. I get that you can have a higher incidence of _undetected_ twins from pasture breeding. You didn't say that though. You said there can be a higher incidence of twins from pasture breeding. Completely different set of statistics right there.

Anyway. Piaffe has a vet coming out. Pregnant mares that are showing no signs of complications don't need a vet hanging over their shoulder their whole pregnancy. Hell, even pregnant women only see their OB once a month until the last month.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

When I bought my mare, I brought her home and had her vet checked her and he declared she wasn't pregnant. Months went by, I got suspicious because she was getting a large belly despite a good feeding program and lots of riding. The vet checked her again (by palpation), declared her in foal, and didn't even want to see her again unless she or the foal had a problem! 

I guess what I am saying is, I don't see what Piaffe is doing as neglectful under any stretch of the imagination. It seems pretty normal around here NOT to ultrasound. Kind of old-tymey, country type vet practices I guess, but that is the way it is generally done where I live at. 

Yes, there is a chance of twins or some other horrible complication, but that is a risk that comes with buying a pregnant (or may be pregnant) mare. We do the best we can, and hope for the best. 

My mare (and the mare my neighbor bought from the same place) were pasture bred and both had (relatively) healthy foals. My foal did have a deformed leg, but I think that was a freak occurance and I doubt the vet could have done anything in-utero with all the money in the world available to him, even if he could foresee it, which I doubt he could have. 

So I dunno. I think Piaffe is doing a very reasonable job getting veterinary care for the horse. The mare is either pregnant or she isn't. If she seems healthy otherwise, I doubt there is an emergency going on that is being ignored. I think the horses were lucky to get a good home. It sounds like a big improvement from the home they had before. 

Piaffe, please let us know what the vet says tomorrow!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> The vet checked her again (by palpation), declared her in foal, and didn't even want to see her again unless she or the foal had a problem!


The reason myself and others have expressed concern is because this hasn't been done in the 6 weeks since the day she was acquired and this mare is quite large for where she supposedly is in her pregnancy if she is in fact bred.

It's obvious we all have different opinions on appropriate care and I am quite content to agree to disagree on this matter. Maybe I am just overzealous in believing that a vet should be out within 7 days to analyze the health of a "rescue."


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't think the OP is neglecting her horse at all. By the sounds of it, whether or not you call it a rescue, it kind of was. The mare and filly came from a horrible situation and are now safe and happy and being well cared for and loved. Some people will NOT hand over an animal no matter what unless they get money.

The OP seems to be doing an excellent job for this mare and her previous foal and possibly soon to be foal. I believe she will also do whatever it takes to make sure all the horses in this situation get the medical attention they need. 

To the OP: Thank you for doing what you can for this mare and the filly. You are an angel. Most horses do not know true kindness that humans can offer.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

You know,I HONESTLY understand Piaffe. She provides her horses with outstanding care and I know she is always wanting the best for them.I help care for her horses and I talk to Piaffe everyday and she has tried contacting the vet (i have the same vet) and he is really busy. I would consider him one of the best in the valley. Not everyone gets ultrasounds like she mentioned. My mom never got one for her mare(well we knew she was pregnant when we bought her) and we never had the vet come out to check her out and she was perfectly happy and healthy.We weren't sure when she was due and she gave birth in the pasture...we weren't there but we had the vet out the next day to check over the colt and they said he was perfectly fine other than being slightly wind swept in the back but he straightened out. Our vet also gave us shots for the mare for extra nurtrients after we found the baby(he was in the back of the pasture).

I understand your concern for her mare and Piaffe is doing the best she can. This isn't the mare's first foal obviously. She has showed no signs of illness,pain,or discomfort. I guess what I am saying is not all horses have the vet out when they are pregnant and the vet must think that Piaffe's horse is doing fine or else he would have came out by now.

She is getting the results tomorrow.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh and another thing,she rescued these horses.Who knows what could or would have happened to them if she didn't. She saw the condition they were in and decided to buy them so she could provide them a better home.

If she wasn't concerned she wouldn't be updating people about her horse. She is simply trying her best.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> When I bought my mare, I brought her home and had her vet checked her and he declared she wasn't pregnant. Months went by, I got suspicious because she was getting a large belly despite a good feeding program and lots of riding. The vet checked her again (by palpation), declared her in foal, and didn't even want to see her again unless she or the foal had a problem!
> 
> I guess what I am saying is, I don't see what Piaffe is doing as neglectful under any stretch of the imagination. It seems pretty normal around here NOT to ultrasound. Kind of old-tymey, country type vet practices I guess, but that is the way it is generally done where I live at.
> 
> ...





WildJessie said:


> I don't think the OP is neglecting her horse at all. By the sounds of it, whether or not you call it a rescue, it kind of was. The mare and filly came from a horrible situation and are now safe and happy and being well cared for and loved. Some people will NOT hand over an animal no matter what unless they get money.
> 
> The OP seems to be doing an excellent job for this mare and her previous foal and possibly soon to be foal. I believe she will also do whatever it takes to make sure all the horses in this situation get the medical attention they need.
> 
> To the OP: Thank you for doing what you can for this mare and the filly. You are an angel. Most horses do not know true kindness that humans can offer.





Gidget said:


> You know,I HONESTLY understand Piaffe. She provides her horses with outstanding care and I know she is always wanting the best for them.I help care for her horses and I talk to Piaffe everyday and she has tried contacting the vet (i have the same vet) and he is really busy. I would consider him one of the best in the valley. Not everyone gets ultrasounds like she mentioned. My mom never got one for her mare(well we knew she was pregnant when we bought her) and we never had the vet come out to check her out and she was perfectly happy and healthy.We weren't sure when she was due and she gave birth in the pasture...we weren't there but we had the vet out the next day to check over the colt and they said he was perfectly fine other than being slightly wind swept in the back but he straightened out. Our vet also gave us shots for the mare for extra nurtrients after we found the baby(he was in the back of the pasture).
> 
> I understand your concern for her mare and Piaffe is doing the best she can. This isn't the mare's first foal obviously. She has showed no signs of illness,pain,or discomfort. I guess what I am saying is not all horses have the vet out when they are pregnant and the vet must think that Piaffe's horse is doing fine or else he would have came out by now.
> 
> She is getting the results tomorrow.




Thanks everyone....my horses do get great care and have never,ever,ever been neglected in the slightest. Most of the people I know never get ultrasounds for any of the horses they have that are preggo. I understand things are different in different places. And I respect everyones opinion. Just because someone doesnt do something like you would have doesnt make them wrong:wink: i am doing my best with these little cuties ....and like gidget said...the vet we both happen to use is absolutely the best around here and is often very busy and has to be booked very much ahead of time. Obviously that was impossible with these two as I didnt even know until a few days before that I was going to get them. And unforseen trailer trouble,bad weather,and trips while extremely frustrating (believe me!) was still unavoidable and out of my hands. Sheesha is already doing/looking so much better than when I got her. 

I will post the results tomorrow asap for those that wish to know 

Ps indy....i never discounted what you said and tried to learn more about you were talking about, I think your reply was rude and uncalled for to be honest. Differing opinions can be stated politely believe it or not:wink:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh one more thing to fill you in on incase this may start an arguement ...we never had our vet out to for checkups while my mom's horse was pregnant.The vet never told us we had to unless something was unusual. My post came out as if we could care less and I didn't mean for it. I was just mentioning that cause it was a perfect example of the vet not always coming out for everything. He never scolded us for it either.


Good luck,Piaffe  Can't wait to hear the news! I will call you.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

any news???


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Today is vet day... update please...... waiting.....


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I know the news... =D


----------



## Paint Meadow (Mar 31, 2010)

Well? Can you tell us?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Gidget said:


> I know the news... =D


I did not realize we were in 2nd grade and were playing "I have a secret I am not telling". Sigh!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

It's not my thread and I don't know if she would be happy if I told everyone before she would since it is her horse.Just trying to be respectful..sorry I sounded like I was in 2nd grade..I know all you guys will be happy though. She will post on here soon enough


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Laugh. If you did not want not want to post then do not post. You wanted to tease. Obviously.

I would assume that the comment about us all being happy means the mare is not pregnant.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

mmm,I'm sorry.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Just give her time to get on here.She's been pretty busy. She will be here soon enough.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Dentist...yuck.

Annnnyways...she is NOT preggo!

The vet said she is only 3 years old....and zairrayah is 7 months+11 she was preggo so she was bred 1 1/2 yrs ago...which means she was BRED at a year and half!  peoople are idiots!

The vet checked her over and said I am doing a wonderful job with her and she is looking good. They are going to have me out her on calcium. Looks like her belly was sorta ruined bupy having a baby as a baby,but they said she should come around. They also said the filly she has now is very healthy and doing excellent as well 

Sorry for the wait :/


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

=D

Good thing she isn't pregnant or better yet no serious medical issues!
Poor girl.I feel bad that she was bred at such a young age. Idiots is right! Didn't they say she was broke to ride too?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

They said they rode her bareback  and had bred her again on purpose...glad she didnt take! Now just to try to fix her poor poor belly


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

poor sheesha!
You defiently helped her out. I wonder if she was someone else's horse and they lied about her age to the owners that had them before you.
Well atleast her stomach can be fixed  Good ol' vet.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2010)

So glad she's not pregnant. Now she'll have a chance to grow up and recover from her former life. So her belly is like that from being bred too young? (not sure I understood) Do you have to do anything or will it fix itself? I'm so glad you have her and it looks like everything is going to be ok. Good for you for saving her from ignorant idiots. I hope you keep us posted about her.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Ariel said:


> So glad she's not pregnant. Now she'll have a chance to grow up and recover from her former life. So her belly is like that from being bred too young? (not sure I understood) Do you have to do anything or will it fix itself? I'm so glad you have her and it looks like everything is going to be ok. Good for you for saving her from ignorant idiots. I hope you keep us posted about her.



Me too! I had kinda wanted a foal to be honest (didnt want to breed for one tho) so I was a bit disappointed,but when I found out her actual age I am so glad she is not!

The vet said since she was bred at a year and a half her belly was just kinda really ruined,because she had not yet been built to correctly carry the foal  I dont understand it fully myself and have found zero info on fillies that were bred so young.

They said to give her a calcium,etc. Supplement to help her out. Other than that I guess it will fix itself! 

Thanks


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

While I wasn't extremely young young, I have had three kids. My belly is ruined forever too lol. I know just how your mare feels. Let her know it is ok to wear a bikini to the beach, she bought forth life she should be proud of her sagginess ****.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> While I wasn't extremely young young, I have had three kids. My belly is ruined forever too lol. I know just how your mare feels. Let her know it is ok to wear a bikini to the beach, she bought forth life she should be proud of her sagginess ****.


 
:lol:

this is great.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol....ill let her know  i dont know where I will find a bikini in her size though  lol

she will be getting some serious R & R and extra carrots  poor little girl! The vet also said that he had been stunted which is why she is only 14 hands.....they said zairrayah should be quite a bit taller


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2010)

haha.... that's pretty funny. Never thought of it like that. BE PROUD OF THE SAG! 
Have to admit there was a side of me sorry she's not pregnant...but definitely for the best she's not...sweet little mare.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I am glad everything is ok! I wish you, her and her filly the best!

I will never understand why people breed horses(and dogs) so young. Its evil and cruel.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

What a train wreck this is. I am sorry but rescuing means that, and if you cannot get a vet out in 6 weeks then you are not rescuing you are neglecting. 

I don't care if I am banned for this post, I said nothing after my first comment of why no vet 5 weeks later. 

I am glad your mare is not pregnant, but for shame on you for not seeking help sooner.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

AlexS said:


> What a train wreck this is. I am sorry but rescuing means that, and if you cannot get a vet out in 6 weeks then you are not rescuing you are neglecting.
> 
> I don't care if I am banned for this post, I said nothing after my first comment of why no vet 5 weeks later.
> 
> I am glad your mare is not pregnant, but for shame on you for not seeking help sooner.


 

You are so rude!

How can you say something like that? She rescued that poor mare and filly.Who knows where they could have ended up at? She took them in when she saw what their living conditions were. She brought them back to being healthy and you are saying she is neglecting? The vet could not come out till later.He is an extremely busy vet and the vet that does ultrasounds is really busy most of the time(surgeries half of the week and on call the rest so you have to call a couple weeks to book a time) and Piaffe ended up having trailer issues.

What if someone said something like that to you on here? Wouldn't that bother you? How would that make you feel? Do you consider other people's feelings or could you care less?

In all honesty most people wouldn't have called a vet out to see if she was pregnant or not.They would have assumed so and would let it take it's course.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

AlexS said:


> What a train wreck this is. I am sorry but rescuing means that, and if you cannot get a vet out in 6 weeks then you are not rescuing you are neglecting.
> 
> I don't care if I am banned for this post, I said nothing after my first comment of why no vet 5 weeks later.
> 
> I am glad your mare is not pregnant, but for shame on you for not seeking help sooner.


Not getting a vet out for a suspect pregnancy is hardly neglect. There is nothing more or less that a vet can do at any point. _Humans_ don't see their doctor much more than once a month until the third trimester. 

The mare was exhibiting no signs of complications. If there is nothing wrong with the mare, the vet visit is only to confirm the pregnancy. It is a _non-emergency_. Of course it would be done at a convenient time for both the vet and the horse owner. It's not an emergency!

Get off your soap box and keep your nasty comments to yourself. This forum is not about talking trash about other people.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

For one Gidget, Alex is NOT rude. She has a point. A point that you and the OP are content to poopoo under the rug especially since the mare thankfully is NOT pregnant.

People on here would not have said that to Alex because she likely would have called a second vet when the time frame started to get pushed out. We all consider your feelings but "rescuing" animals entails more than just feeding them. IMO, waiting 6 weeks for a specific vet is negligent. 

A true and genuine rescue has the vet out within the first week because there are SO many issues that can be silent. There is a big difference between buying and rescuing. These girls weren't rescued, they were purchased. Had it been a true rescue, she would have ensured their veterinary care was tended to within the first week or 2 at the most. Yes, there were issues. We get that. But I would have put my foot down if the vet tried to reschedule on me as many times as she claims he did to her.

I'm done with this thread. It's obvious neither of you see anything wrong with the insane time frame it took this mare to receive appropriate care.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well I don't think Alex should have said those things.
Those were nasty words.She could have put it in a polite manner instead of attacking her like that.

The vet came..that is what matters now. I am sure the owner is sorry she did not meet you or alex's standards.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Most rescues-- horse, dog, cat, chinchilla, whatever, make the vet their FIRST priority. Not just for pregnancy. What if there's a medical reasoning to the animal being skinny, etc.? They've got to rule out all things medical before the horse can get better, etc. They can't call it a rescue unless the health of the animal is the VERY FIRST priority, and that always includes vet care.

I think that's what they're getting at.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I son't think th op is being neglectful I have a dog we rescued (probably would have died is we didn't get her) We didn't take her to the vet until like three weeks after we go her and also I have 7 shetland ponies that have never seen a vet a day in their live.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

vivache said:


> Most rescues-- horse, dog, cat, chinchilla, whatever, make the vet their FIRST priority. Not just for pregnancy. What if there's a medical reasoning to the animal being skinny, etc.? They've got to rule out all things medical before the horse can get better, etc. They can't call it a rescue unless the health of the animal is the VERY FIRST priority, and that always includes vet care.


Well said!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Well said Vivache!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

For those who want to make the comparison to human pregnancies. 

If your [human] friend came up to you and said, "hey, I think I'm 7 months pregnant. I've never gone to the ob to be checked out to make sure I and the baby are healthy, I've had poor care and neglected myself throughout the pregnancy as well." Would you honestly tell her, "hell, girl, you made it this far, another month wont hurt! No reason to rush off to the doctor now!"

I'd be curious to know what the vets thoughts were as to WHY the mare has such a large, distended belly, being as how she ISN'T pregnant? I have trouble believing she looks like that when all is fine and dandy. Loaded up with worms? I suppose she's been like this so long, going another 5 weeks before bothering to worm her wouldn't hurt either?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you read it she said she wormed her just sfter she got her.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> I'd be curious to know what the vets thoughts were as to WHY the mare has such a large, distended belly, being as how she ISN'T pregnant? I have trouble believing she looks like that when all is fine and dandy. Loaded up with worms? I suppose she's been like this so long, going another 5 weeks before bothering to worm her wouldn't hurt either?


It is very possible for everything to be "fine and dandy" with her looking like that due to the fact that she was bred so young and her body not being in the proper shape to carry a foal. I wish I had copied the pictures, but a year or two ago there was a mare for sale as a companion horse who was in the same position, only her abdomen was MUCH more distended and kind of gross looking, but was perfectly healthy otherwise and it gave her no complications with normal daily life. She also had been bred young and the strain had caused some tearing in the muscles and she never grew properly after that. 

Of course, all of that had already been explained earlier in the thread. 
I really don't understand where the viciousness is coming from. Or rather, I understand what is being said, but it doesn't seem to be coming from concern for the horses, but more or less seems to be centered around the word "rescue". 
Why, exactly, are you all so vehemently offended by her saying that they were rescues? Because that is what the argument keeps boiling down to. So what if there are differing opinions on what is rescue? 
There isn't even this much blatant nastiness being thrown around when a person stumbles in asking veterinary questions and having NO intentions of getting a real vet out, but a person who comes in with every intention of having the vet out, yet says the word "rescue" and she is eaten alive! 

And _I_ don't care if I get a warning for being rude here. You all sound like a bunch of catty old women that have been blinded to the rudeness by the pack mentality. And that sucks, since, before this, I have seen great advise come from each of you. I hope to see a nicer, more productive side of all of you all again. 
It's not going to kill anyone if this is a "rescue" or not, I don't know why that is offending people. All that matters is that the horses HAVE been seen by a vet, ARE getting proper feeding and handling now. 

I don't even know how to end this post, I'm totally baffled by the impetuous side of some people that came out. :???:


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

My issue was not with the pregnancy at all, it was with the basic care concerns of a "rescue" if you want to call it that. The OP has other horses, brought in two new ones that had no current vet care, which means no current shots, coggins, or who knows what other possible communicable diseases that just having the horses somewhat separated may not have prevented the spread of. Even if she has been honest about trying for 6 weeks to get the vet out, then the supposedly wonderful vet must be very irresponsible too. If the vet was unable to come out for weeks on end, another should have been called. And I'm sorry, but since the OP has a very nice barn, judging from the pictures she posted, there was no reason for the vet to cancel due to rain. That doesn't make any sense. I can't understand why everyone is so eager to explain it all away, when the fact is that new horses with no vet care stood around and waited for 6 weeks when other arrangements could have AND SHOULD HAVE been made.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is rescue (look it up yourself if you want to). I never said I AM running a rescue,have a rescue facility/program,etc.

I said I said I rescued these ponies and that is the utter truth. I feel sorry for those that are so bored they get stuck on one word because they dont like it! Go ride your " completely un neglected" horses yourself. 

Also when it rains here it pors and makes many things impossible. If you dont know what you are talking about it is always best to keep your mouth shut.

res·cue   
[res-kyoo] Show IPA
verb, -cued, -cu·ing, noun
–verb (used with object)
1.
to free or deliver from confinement, violence, danger, or evil.


(notice how is DOESNT say if you lay a $200 adoption fee it doesnt count...weird....weird...weird.) obviosuly I would have rather adopted them for free,but some people need the money to see it really is best to take the animals and give them a better chance  I did what was right and all you perfect people can get your panties all in a bunch if you want to. I am hapoy with the my RESCUES,the vet results,and their progress


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

apachiedragon said:


> My issue was not with the pregnancy at all, it was with the basic care concerns of a "rescue" if you want to call it that. The OP has other horses, brought in two new ones that had no current vet care, which means no current shots, coggins, or who knows what other possible communicable diseases that just having the horses somewhat separated may not have prevented the spread of. Even if she has been honest about trying for 6 weeks to get the vet out, then the supposedly wonderful vet must be very irresponsible too. If the vet was unable to come out for weeks on end, another should have been called. And I'm sorry, but since the OP has a very nice barn, judging from the pictures she posted, there was no reason for the vet to cancel due to rain. That doesn't make any sense. I can't understand why everyone is so eager to explain it all away, when the fact is that new horses with no vet care stood around and waited for 6 weeks when other arrangements could have AND SHOULD HAVE been made.


I agree with the majority of this, but my question is, What is it that is being gained NOW from these comments? What would you have the OP do now to fix what is found at fault with the past? 
And I really would like to hear what everyone's suggestions are to change what has been done in the past.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Double post, sorry. Computer is blonde today.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Why am I "offended" by her calling this a rescue? Simple. I did dog rescue for YEARS. Before that dog stepped one single foot on my property, their butt was carted to the vet, vaccinated, wormed, and examined. Veterinary care is the number 1 priority for a rescue beyond the basic necessities of feeding, etc. Veterinary care was obviously not a huge priority in this case. How is that any better than what they were receiving before? Sure, they had a change in what they were eating but that's typical. Expectant mares have different nutritional needs that need to be met to provide optimal care during pregnancy. Considering this was a malnourished mare, that could have been 6 weeks that this mare continued to receive inadequate nutrition for her condition.

That is why I stated this was a sympathy purchase as opposed to a rescue. I bought both of my horses from an auction but I don't claim to have "rescued" them simply because I can provide them with better care than what they had received by previous owners.

Also, from exactly what confinement, violence, danger, or evil did you rescue them from? And you stated you would rather have "adopted" them for free. Was this a rescue that you got them from?


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

The reason we still have issue with this is because the OP sees nothing wrong in a horse with any number of possible unknown problems going 6 weeks without care, and therefore would have no problem doing the same thing again in the future, while at the same time claiming how much better off they are now, when really not much has changed. And I'm sorry, but no matter how much rain you are getting OUTSIDE, a vet could have easily done a basic exam AND given shots etc. INSIDE. Unless you live in the boonies where the road floods out and vet was unable to drive to your farm. If that is the case, then it would be an acceptable excuse.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

For the record, the term is deworming or deworm.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Your completely right amarea...i do not find anything that I did wrong. Most people i kniw dont give a **** if their horses EVER see a vet. I take very good care of my horses and you have no right to throw a tantrum because you dont like a "word" and then claim I dont care for my horses. You _usually _ have sensible things to post,but this time yiu have really fallen short. I wont change my wording just because you dont like it.

I would have to say danger would include: danger of startving to death on straw,danger if never seeing a vet and dying from who knows what, danger from getting tangled up in the flimsy chicken fence they had for her and her baby, obviously there is much more. Evil ....rescuing her from being bred over and over and over even though she was started breeding at a year and a half....if you dont consider THAT evil.....well....thats all im going to say....

Do I need to post the dictionary meaning of danger,too so you can understand?


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Amarea said:


> Why am I "offended" by her calling this a rescue? Simple. I did dog rescue for YEARS. Before that dog stepped one single foot on my property, their butt was carted to the vet, vaccinated, wormed, and examined. Veterinary care is the number 1 priority for a rescue beyond the basic necessities of feeding, etc. Veterinary care was obviously not a huge priority in this case. How is that any better than what they were receiving before? Sure, they had a change in what they were eating but that's typical. Expectant mares have different nutritional needs that need to be met to provide optimal care during pregnancy. Considering this was a malnourished mare, that could have been 6 weeks that this mare continued to receive inadequate nutrition for her condition.
> 
> That is why I stated this was a sympathy purchase as opposed to a rescue. I bought both of my horses from an auction but I don't claim to have "rescued" them simply because I can provide them with better care than what they had received by previous owners.
> 
> Also, from exactly what confinement, violence, danger, or evil did you rescue them from? And you stated you would rather have "adopted" them for free. Was this a rescue that you got them from?


So your way of doing things is THE right and perfect way and any deviation is an abhorrence? For the record, I would have done it differently than the OP, but I fail to see what purpose reaming her about it is going to do? I am always open to the idea that I have something to learn, and so, since I do not understand, I would very much appreciate a run down on what the objective is behind that reaction. And I am not being sarcastic at all here, I promise. I really don't understand, so could you explain to me the result you were looking for?
That's great that you did dog rescue, I board at a lady's place that does cat rescue and the occasional dog. It is very draining financially, as well as time wise and emotionally, but also very rewarding.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> For the record, the term is deworming or deworm.


That is the correct term, but look on any horse supply website,etc. And they sell it as "wormer" ....always thought it was a bit odd

Quick example...

Safeguard Horse Wormer - 25 gm Wormers Health HorseLoverZ.com


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Grayshell, I will apologize. The reason I have gotten my panties in a bunch so to speak is that the OP was not concerned enough to seek out an alternate vet when this vet obviously had other priorities and sees no issue with it. Like Apachie said, it's not just this one time that has us concerned. It's the possibility of it happening again. Not every medical concern can wait until the vet has an opening in their schedule. She didn't find this reason enough to seek out an alternate vet in this instance so who is to say she would in a different situation?

AB, thank you for the correction. I'm aware of the proper terminology, I just said one thing when meaning another.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Amerea, my post was not directed at just you. It is one of my pet peeves and just about everyone on the thread kept talking about worming the poor thing. 



Piaffe said:


> That is the correct term, but look on any horse supply website,etc. And they sell it as "wormer" ....always thought it was a bit odd
> 
> Quick example...
> 
> Safeguard Horse Wormer - 25 gm Wormers Health HorseLoverZ.com


I guess, since I tend to shop at Smartpak I do not realize that some of the cheaper catalogs do not know the proper term.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is my issue with the post, and it has primarily to do with the clear lack of thought going into the mare's care, above and beyond everything else. 

1. A horse that was taken in was believed to be pregnant. Whether she was bred intentionally or not, whether the OP wanted a kwootsy-wootsy little foal or not, whether the mare was 7 months along or 3 months along, or whatever else you might want to throw in there, the PRIORITY should have been to confirm the pregnancy. First and foremost. 

2. Time was made to post a bunch of pictures of the mare as she "gained" in the thread. Time was made to post multiple pictures, and speculate on age, breeding, etc. On several occasion, earlier in the thread, I posted kindly and helpfully to the best of my ability, but continued to encourage the poster all along to seek veterinary attention asap, and I was certainly not the only poster recommending such. Veterinary attention was NOT sought, or rather, it was put off, or allowed to be put off, multiple times. Second opinions, secondary vets that could be there sooner, etc, seemed to never be a consideration.

3. As I initially mentioned, without knowing for sure if the mare was or wasn't bred, there was *NO SAFE WAY TO ASSUME it wasn't a big deal or a need to hurry.* There was no way of knowing if she was bred, and her pregnancy was fine. There was no way of knowing if she was having major complications. There was no way of knowing if she had a severe uterine infection from being pasture bred to no doubt the closest/cheapest stallion regardless of breed, quality, or health. There was no way of knowing if she had a massive cyst in her gut ready to erupt at any moment. There was no way of knowing if she had a huge cancerous tumor that was the core cause of her poor condition. THERE WAS NO WAY TO KNOW ANY OF THE ABOVE BECAUSE A VETERINARY OPINION WAS NOT SOUGHT.

Sure, it's fun to just live in a fantasy world where you go off the assumption everything is fine, and instead post a bunch of pictures of your let's-guess-she's-preggo mare and imagine outloud about what the baby will look like and what you will name it. *But the bottom line is still that it was neglectful to wait so long for veterinary care to be received. *THAT is my core issue. I'm thankful the mare isn't bred and the OP can concentrate on re-habbing the mare and working with the foal she already has out of her. And I wish her the best of luck to it. But frankly, she, and the mare, got lucky. This story could have turned out so much worse.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Mkay....we shall have to agree to disagree. The excellent thing is is that everyone CAN and WILL do what they want to do with their own horses. Congrats  I am still goung to continue to do what I feel is best for them.

And no....it was not an emergency whatsoever. I did call my vet after getting them and set up an appt. It didnt work out. Oh well. There is nothing they would have done differently in the slightest if I would have been able to have them out 2 weeks ago.

So you can fume and rant until your blue in the face,but in the end I still did nothing wrong.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm about to report this thread because of how out of hand it has become!

Seriously,I use to think you were all nice with all the information you had to share but then you go on here and attack the OP because she helped out a pair of horses!? I think you guys are extremely rude and the reason why you are going back on here is to read responses and see if people agree with you because and it seems that the important thing on this thread as of right now is that you are correct. Go ahead and say she is horrible.If that is what makes you feel better then SHAME ON YOU.
The OP has helped out many animals and they are in good health thanks to her. Oh and about the rain being an issue.We live in Oregon and it is known as a temperate rainforest. We have large quanities of rain here and it doesn't stop raining for weeks.
AB,I thought you were done with this thread.

Just because she didn't do the things that you would have done doesn't mean she didn't rescue them. Obviously these horses were neglected at the previous owners home. The could care less about them.


Like many others I don't even know where to end this post.

I'm shocked by how grown adults will attack each other.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

wow :shock:. that is all i have to say to all of you. i applaud piaffe for taking in this horse and trying to get the vet out, *none *of you know if "she lives on a dirt road that got washed out" except for her. so get off your high horses and go scoop a stall. it prevents your horses from looking "neglected":wink:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> wow :shock:. that is all i have to say to all of you. i applaud piaffe for taking in this horse and trying to get the vet out, *none *of you know if "she lives on a dirt road that got washed out" except for her. so get off your high horses and go scoop a stall. it prevents your horses from looking "neglected":wink:


 
 Thank You.


This thread really bothers me now. Piaffe was happy she rescued these ponies. She is a wonderful horse owner and she loves all her horses. I assure you that you are not the perfect horse owner..no one is! I know I'm not.No one is...it can only be imagined.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Gidget said:


> I'm about to report this thread because of how out of hand it has become!



Laugh!

You say this like it is a threat. If you want to report the thread just report it. No need to post "I am going to report you evil people".

(Back to that 2nd grade theories again I see.)
(Please do not send me another PM telling me how horrible I am.)


The thing about internet BBs you are failing to see. A person posts and their post might not bring the type of response they were expecting. It does not make the other people evil or wrong for having a different opinion on how things are done.

I think Indy's post was polite and simply explained her theories. Which I believe was being questioned by you and the others saying "why are you so mean" and such.

If you do not want someone to explain themselves do not ask them to.


I do find it amusing the part of the reason for not calling a vet is that no one in that area uses a vet for things. What lovely logic. Two of my neighbors let their dogs run loose, that does not make it right.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe this thread could be closed......it appears only arguing is going to come from it :S


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, I think there were enough discussion and arguing in this thread at this point. I'm closing the thread.


----------

